
Yes, Determinists, There Is Free Will - inesprimibile
http://nautil.us/issue/72/quandary/yes-determinists-there-is-free-will
======
AnimalMuppet
He accepts determinism at an atomic level, but not at a person level. But
where does determinism stop? If atoms are deterministic, are biochemicals?
Neurons? And if neurons are, and our minds are just neurons, then... aren't we
determined?

------
geophile
Isn’t he conflating predeterminism and predictability?

